# Need advice on 2-up



## Jim Sn. (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm going to buy a new 2-up 550 and can only find Polaris or Arctic Cat that make them with this engine size. Any thoughts on these two or are there other makes i am not aware of??


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Can Am is the only other option. They make a 500 and a 650 Outlander MAX that is a 2 up convertible machine. (also a 400 and an 800!) The 500 version will out power both 550's from Polaris and AC and the 650 version is a screamer. All three are decent machines and the Canadian Can Am's are the most expensive by a long shot. Only the Arctic Cat has a locking front differential...the others have versions of all wheel drive. None of the Japanese imports offer a 2 up machine.....they can only import machines under a certain dry weight so a 2 up is not an option for them....yet.


----------



## Jim Sn. (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanx for info Monster. I think i will just get a Polaris - my wife likes the fit on the 550 anyway.


----------



## pikeman1 (Jan 15, 2009)

Your best bet is to give all 3 a test drive before buying. Sucks to get one and then ride somebody elses and wish you would have bought that. I have had mine since 07 and love it.


----------



## andy9086 (Jan 10, 2010)

I have a Can Am 500max (2 up) and love it. I have ridden Honda, Polaris, and Yamaha at different times and Can Am is by far the best. Take my advise and watch craigslist. I bought mine used and saved $3,000 dollars over a new one.


----------



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

Might be different now, but how easy is it to get parts or service work done on Can-Ams if needed. Location of authorized dealers and service shops should also play a part in the purchase.


----------



## ICEGUY (Aug 2, 2003)

pikeman1 said:


> Your best bet is to give all 3 a test drive before buying. Sucks to get one and then ride somebody elses and wish you would have bought that. I have had mine since 07 and love it.


Test ride all three, after that you will buy the Can-Am.  seeyalater


----------



## luthergoomer (Jul 5, 2008)

ICEGUY said:


> Test ride all three, after that you will buy the Can-Am.  seeyalater


I will second that.


----------



## bartorob (Aug 23, 2011)

Bump for the canam 500max xt. Bought this in the spring and love it. Wife and I just road in the UP for 5+ hours, mixed terrain, and we could have gone again the next day.


----------

